# bodybuilding proportions



## pldavis (Oct 5, 2003)

I need to know the best website for information on bodybuilding proportions. bblex has a good one i know but it seems small. any trainers or competitors with more informatio please e-mail me. What should a 41 yr old male that is 5'8 and weighs 200 lbs measure? thanks


----------



## heeholler (Oct 5, 2003)

Why don't you just ask and look aound here? You can pretty much find what you want to know just by searching this site. Also check the sticky's.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 6, 2003)

pldavis welcome to IM!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2003)

Welcome


----------

